

Red-R: Visual programming for R - kazuya
http://www.red-r.org/

======
gabeiscoding
Very interesting and ambitious project.

A few notes when testing it:

\- Uses PyQt/RPy and bundles it's own R instance, but the R instance is quite
old and people don't usually like having two entire R installs (twice the
maintenance of their favorite packages etc).

\- Why RPy and not RPy2?

\- Why not have a R shell that can play with the data objects created?

\- It's obviously very beta right now, some things just don't work like
setting font colors on R graphs

Good start and great to see a working windows installer of something with so
many dependencies. From experience I know that's half the battle :)

~~~
anupparikh
Thanks for the feedback.

\- the next version of Red-R will use RPy2. We are still benchmarking and
improving RPy2 performance.

\- Red-R has a widget called R-Executor which is a R shell. Can execute any R
code and interact with the R session.

Creating and testing installers is a major issue. I have tested in windows xp,
vista and 7, both 32 and 64 bit. But as another comment mentioned, there are
plenty of issues we haven't tested. Please report any errors to anup@red-r.org
and we will try to fix as quick as possible.

------
azeroz
I was curious so tried an install but it gave me an error. Shall check the log
later, but will mention that two others in this vein are Knime and Rapidminer.
Both have R integrated now but appear rather similar to the cursory glance I
took at the Red-R site.

Did note that Red-R uses Rpy so those benchmarks are worth noting. Often much
room for error when dealing with blocks alone and its best to learn at least
some of the language concurrently.

